# 2 cycle Engine Build



## IvyMcNeil (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Guys

Here's some photos of 1 of 2 .21cc engines I am building for a outrigger boat.
Also a slideshow of a tuned exhaust pipe for the same engines.
Ivy McNeil


----------



## zeusrekning (Jan 23, 2008)

That engine looks great. How did you come up with the dimmensions you needed for the exhaust?


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 23, 2008)

Ivy good to see you around. How are you keeping your tuned pipe together? I couldn't tell from the slide show.


----------



## IvyMcNeil (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Guys

zeusrekning I downloaded a program at www.mh-aerotools.de/airfoils/ a gentleman by the name of Martin Hepperle wrote the program and offers it free.

Hi deere_guy I silver soldered it with high temp. silver solder.
This is one of the things that is keeping me from the Edwards 5 Engine.

Ivy


----------



## IvyMcNeil (Jan 23, 2008)

Heres photos of the boat, it will be twin engine powered.

Ivy


----------

